
Journalists protest 100 days of internet gag in Kashmir - lovelearning
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/journalists-protest-100-days-of-internet-gag-in-kashmir-1618315-2019-11-13
======
drenvuk
In case anyone hasn't heard, India essentially bulldozed(and still is) the
Kashmir region after stripping the area of its historical rights. Modi and his
government have continued to indirectly support the lynching of Muslims all
throughout India as well.

They cut the internet for the usual reason, to stop the spread of truthful
information out of the area.

Fun stuff going on over there.

